# Recommend me some clippers?



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting some clippers to trim up Cadence's fur every month or so. I don't really need some high tech one since he doesn't need much trimming; just the potty areas, that's about it.

I will be ordering from www.petedge.com. Can you guys recommend me a good, value for money clipper that you can think of or find on Pet Edge? Thanks a million!!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

lucidity said:


> I'm thinking of getting some clippers to trim up Cadence's fur every month or so. I don't really need some high tech one since he doesn't need much trimming; just the potty areas, that's about it.
> 
> I will be ordering from www.petedge.com. Can you guys recommend me a good, value for money clipper that you can think of or find on Pet Edge? Thanks a million!!


Are you just going to be clipping sanitary areas (and maybe the bottoms of the paws)? You're not doing any body clipping I assume?
For feet, sanitarys, and (on some breeds), under the eyes and the ears I ADORE my mini-arco by Wahl:
http://www.petedge.com/product/Wahl-Mini-Arco-CordCordless-Clipper-Kit/44231.uts

It has one blade, that's adjustable from a #9 to a #30 (I use a #10 for the sanitary areas on pet dogs). I rarely use the guard combs, though. I like the fact they're battery operated (not corded) and are light weight. They're not cheap, but they survived an angry horse throwing his head while clipping his ears/bridle path, sending the clippers airborne in the process. I'd say they're well made


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Not sure what you are looking to spend, but this would be my best recommendation. You can change lengths on the blade, from a #9 to a 40. I would recommend the 10 or 15 setting for potty areas, and the 40 for foot pads. There are many other clippers that are cheaper than these at Petedge, but I don't have any experience with them, and some of them only have the 40 blade (surgical) setting...and that is probably going to irritate bum areas..Really, for what you are wanting to use it for, a cheap clipper should get that job done easily. 

Here is the link to my first choice recommendation.

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...ess-Clipper-Kit/pc/190/c/214/sc/330/44231.uts


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh wow, you guys recommended me the same ones! They're kind of expensive, though =/

Lazygranch, nope, I won't be clipping anything other than potty areas, really. That's why all I need is a basic clipper that'll do the job.

Graco, do you have any cheaper clippers in mind? I thought PetEdge would pretty much have everything, but if you can think of something cheaper that I can get somewhere else, let me know! Thanks 

Oh, and another thing guys, what are the best brands for clippers? I keep hearing Andis and Wahl. Are they the best ones, or are there others?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

lucidity said:


> Oh wow, you guys recommended me the same ones! They're kind of expensive, though =/
> 
> Lazygranch, nope, I won't be clipping anything other than potty areas, really. That's why all I need is a basic clipper that'll do the job.
> 
> ...


I use Andis, and I really like them. I had an Oster set but wasn't completely crazy for them. For trimming sanitaries every few weeks and nothing more, even a cheaper set of Andis will probably hold up for a long while and most new clippers come with a free #10 blade.


----------



## Kayote (Oct 3, 2009)

Andis are incredible. I've always had good luck with them.  As said above, they usually come with a #10 blade.
I know that I used this for training, and it works well with maintenance:

http://www.petedge.com/product/Andis-All-Breed-Combo-Clipper-Kit/55424.uts

You can find them it petstores, also. I'd try Petco, where I saw them last.  Good luck!

xD


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

lucidity said:


> Oh wow, you guys recommended me the same ones! They're kind of expensive, though =/
> 
> Lazygranch, nope, I won't be clipping anything other than potty areas, really. That's why all I need is a basic clipper that'll do the job.
> 
> ...


Less than $100 is a great deal on a clipper/trimmer, but I know that $100 is alot of money. The only clippers/trimmers I saw on there that were cheaper are either brands I have no personal experience with (like Conair and Master Grooming Tools) or trimmers that do not have interchangeable blades, only a 30 or 40 blade, which is much too short to use in a sanitary on most dogs, as they will get irritated. I too use Andis exclusively. You might be able to find a cheaper used pair at www.groomers.net in the "swap and shop" section, or on ebay.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Kayote said:


> Andis are incredible. I've always had good luck with them.  As said above, they usually come with a #10 blade.
> I know that I used this for training, and it works well with maintenance:
> 
> http://www.petedge.com/product/Andis-All-Breed-Combo-Clipper-Kit/55424.uts
> ...


Wow, this one looks like a pretty good deal, thanks!  Unfortunately I'm in Canada, and we don't have Petco here  Petsmart doesn't have much of a selection of grooming tools at all..



LazyGRanch713 said:


> I use Andis, and I really like them. I had an Oster set but wasn't completely crazy for them. For trimming sanitaries every few weeks and nothing more, even a cheaper set of Andis will probably hold up for a long while and most new clippers come with a free #10 blade.


Hmm, so I should find clippers that come with #10 blades then? I stopped by the petstore just now, but they only had 3-5 clippers in stock. And I couldn't find the blade # on the box. Is there a specific place to find it? Or do you think I could find out how the # look like and then go to the store?



Graco22 said:


> Less than $100 is a great deal on a clipper/trimmer, but I know that $100 is alot of money. The only clippers/trimmers I saw on there that were cheaper are either brands I have no personal experience with (like Conair and Master Grooming Tools) or trimmers that do not have interchangeable blades, only a 30 or 40 blade, which is much too short to use in a sanitary on most dogs, as they will get irritated. I too use Andis exclusively. You might be able to find a cheaper used pair at www.groomers.net in the "swap and shop" section, or on ebay.


Hmm, I will look on that site. Is there a specific model number for Andis clippers that you know of? The petstore I went to today says that they can order the clippers for me if they don't have it in stock. I felt kind of lost, though, looking at their selection. Their staff didn't seem to know a whole lot about clippers either


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

lucidity said:


> Hmm, I will look on that site. Is there a specific model number for Andis clippers that you know of? The petstore I went to today says that they can order the clippers for me if they don't have it in stock. I felt kind of lost, though, looking at their selection. Their staff didn't seem to know a whole lot about clippers either


I prefer the Andis super 2 speeds..in the burgundy square style. They run about $125 or so. You don't need all that clipper for just doing a sani trim though, the single speeds aren't much cheaper. I think your best dollar is going to be spent on the Moser's linked above, but really, for what you want to do, any cheaper clipper is probably going to work fine. Generally, ordering from online sites are cheaper than Petsomethings, but I think you said you are in Canada, so may be cheaper for you at a Petsomething.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmm, ok thanks so much! I will do some searching and see where I can get those clippers for a good price. I think I will just end up ordering online anyway.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You know, I just realized (duh) that I have 3 pair of clippers here I just haven't gotten around to selling yet on the grooming boards. All are new, but have been "tried" out. I have an Oster A5 (not a fan myself) that I would sell for $75, and 2 pair of Oster Performax clippers. One is a two speed, $35 and the other is a single speed $25, and I would throw in a used but sharp 10 blade with any of them. The Performax were a new clipper Oster came out with a few years ago, and apparently they didn't take off, cause I don't see em anymore. These are new in the box and any of these clippers would suit your needs for a sani and more if you are interested in them? You would have to pay shipping, but I do have paypal.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, those sound great. Do you have the model numbers so that I can look them up online to see the specs, etc? Feel free to PM me, thanks!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You don't need a model number, just the name - Wahl Arco Trimmer - Mini or regular. They're great! It also comes with snap-on combs. I still have one that works that I bought back in 2003. You'll really like this trimmer. I bought two in Pink, one each for my girls! lol They get a lot of use since I use the Arco to do FF&T, and tummies. Faces get done once a week, cuz I love 'em smooth as satin!

PS just click on the link in Graco's post to get the info you want.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

lucidity said:


> Wow, those sound great. Do you have the model numbers so that I can look them up online to see the specs, etc? Feel free to PM me, thanks!


The Oster A5's are the two speeds. They are these:

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...o-Speed-Clipper/pc/190/c/330/sc/397/45647.uts

The others are a Oster Performax, and Oster Protege'..
Performax
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...per?siteID=q5QZHUbCIj8-pk6kVC2cO6kmVmCWyeHtNA

Protege'
http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B000F4UNBW/ref=nosim/staybycom-20


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks a bunch guys, you have all been really helpful!

Graco, I'm kind of liking that 2nd one.. the Performax. Do you know how much it will cost to ship the clipper up to Canada?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> *I prefer the Andis super 2 speeds..in the burgundy square style*. They run about $125 or so. You don't need all that clipper for just doing a sani trim though, the single speeds aren't much cheaper. I think your best dollar is going to be spent on the Moser's linked above, but really, for what you want to do, any cheaper clipper is probably going to work fine. Generally, ordering from online sites are cheaper than Petsomethings, but I think you said you are in Canada, so may be cheaper for you at a Petsomething.


GMTA!!!  Those are my ABSOLUTE FAVORITE clippers


----------



## FrostQ (May 5, 2010)

I'm in the process of looking for a clipper too...

lucidity: if you find a online store that ships to Canada, please let me know


----------

